
Founders at Work: AppJet Takes Off - charzom
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/12/appjet-takes-off.html
======
whacked_new
I'm extremely envious (in a good way) that Aaron and David were friends since
grades school and were at the same time brilliant people at similar calibers,
_and_ went to the same college _and_ studied programming together! Having a
friend like that is better than winning the lottery.

------
food79
Ladies and gentlemen, the submarine in action. How many media hits are we
going to have for AppJet?

AppJet does seem pretty cool though. I wonder what happens if your app really
takes off though? AppJet will own you.

~~~
pg
Appjet doesn't have a PR firm, and neither does YC.

~~~
mrevelle
In a way, YC is a PR firm and Hacker News is its primary outlet.

------
sanj
A minor nit. The 6.270 content is only _partly_ a programming contest: the
contest has students design, build and program LEGO based robots.

Way cooler than just programming.

As a bonus it is organized and run entirely by students.

I took the class in '93 and helped teach it a couple of years after that; it
was a fantastic experience from both sides.

~~~
dskhatri
Maybe she meant 6.370 (<http://battlecode.mit.edu/2008/>)?

~~~
sanj
You're totally right. A little Googling would have filled me in.

I was just excited to see 6.270 up in lights!

------
initself
Is that PG in the background of that picture?

~~~
hhm
So it seems...

------
johnrob
Wow! Judging by those credentials, maybe VCs are the easier route to funding
for hackers! Very impressive team and product.

------
dima
With SimpleDB (combined with EC2), building and scaling a service like AppJet
just got a whole lot easier.

